# Jobs in Australia



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm one of the PR holders and am about to finish 1 year at Perth. Wanted to make you aware of the job situation here. My post is not to discourage anyone to come to Australia, it is to prepare you on what to expect. 

1. Beware of Migrating agents:
Migrating agents advertise that Aus needs a lot of people, this is correct, but jobs (IT) are scarce. It's not like India where there are thousands of companies where there are good chances of getting a job.

2. Local Experience is a must in most companies
Local experience is something that (98%) employers desires here + you should have a neutral accent to increase your chances of getting a job.

3. First preference is to local people

4. References work better in companies than direct hiring.

5. 98% of the recruitment agencies are useless. I had schedule appointments with 3 of them before arriving here and when I met them they said I have a very good chance of securing a job within 2 months. I also visited around 10 more agencies in person with the same assurance, but nothing happened. They advertise on their job portal, you apply, they never get back. You call them, they say "we will look into it and call back". You try to follow-up, they don't call you or talk to you.

6. Seek is bogus, most of the time. You can search this forum, lots of people have applied 1000's of jobs and they are still looking.

I've 13 years of experience in IT and have been working with US clients for all these years. My accent is neutral and have the knowledge, experience to lead the teams. But they prefer locals to be in leadership positions. I've ended up compromising and taking up a job in a much lower position ( luckily through a reference) after a lot of struggle.

The reason for this thread is that some people come here wrapping up their life in India. When the reality of the scarce job hits them, they start working in any type of jobs for survival ( Stores, Bunks, Security etc.). So be mentally prepared before you take the step. 

The lucky ones get a job even with Web Interviews sitting in India ( My friend got a job this way) and some get it immediately after they reach here. But most of the population struggle. Do a lot of research before you come here.


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting! What about Accountants? ?


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Inder



inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm one of the PR holders and am about to finish 1 year at Perth. Wanted to make you aware of the job situation here. My post is not to discourage anyone to come to Australia, it is to prepare you on what to expect.
> 
> ...


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm one of the PR holders and am about to finish 1 year at Perth. Wanted to make you aware of the job situation here. My post is not to discourage anyone to come to Australia, it is to prepare you on what to expect.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this with the community here. I do hope people will pay attention to your post.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Inder 

Is the situation any different in Sydney and Melbourne?


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

Interesting for those of us still waiting.... 

But how is it for accountants?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> Thanks Inder
> 
> Is the situation any different in Sydney and Melbourne?



Sydney and Melbourne are IT Hubs but have become saturated. Still there is hope as some of my friends have secured the jobs there though it still took them 3-8 months.

Some things to consider while moving:

1. If you wanna rent with family, try to go with owners directly instead of real estate. Real estate agencies are similar to recruitment agencies. They will give first preference to locals, even when you give your work references and everything checks out.

Cost of rent for a well maintained apartment ranges from 250 per week ( far from city) to 450 pw for a single BR/2 BR ~54 sqm- 70 sqm. Bond will be calculated as 2 weeks rent + full month rent amount. rest you can check for shared accommodation etc. on websites.

2. Public transport is very good generally except some areas but expensive. I spend $87/month to travel 20kms(10+10) by bus both ways . A full tank on a good car (17kms/litre) will be $50 plus the shortcut routes you can take saving more. Be careful on weekends, buses are scarce ( Every hr and no buses after 7pm in some places) and can leave you stranded .

3. All basic Indian veggies are expensive. Example : Ginger $16-19/KG, Okra $14/kg.

4. Eating out is like giving away one day salary in some basic hotels. Went to have a good meal 2 weeks back and ended up paying $100 for 1 starter, 3 Nan, 2 Curries 

5. Every visit to grocery store will cost you $50+ for a typical 1 week stock like rice

6. Unlimited broadband + 500min India calling = $80/month and $209-300 one time activation/installation charges. Go with Lyca mobile and choose $19 Asia Plus for 500mins to India if you are not keen on broadband. Add $10 for 2GB data if possible.
Check other carriers as well. I found Lyca to be the cheapest. Else use skype-skype if poss.

Most of the Indians don't talk or smile to other Indians, which is weird. 

There are lots of tips I can give you, you can PM me your queries.

Again, this information is to prepare you mentally on what to expect on arrival and not to discourage anyone.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

deloholicw said:


> Interesting for those of us still waiting....
> 
> But how is it for accountants?


There are jobs for accountants but as mentioned earlier for getting the first job, it's a struggle unless you are lucky.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Great post and I am sure many people will benefit from it.

Just wanted to point out that from my experience most of the problems with getting jobs in Aus are specific for the field you work in. I see (mostly on this forum) many IT people struggle because of the "no local experience" issue, while in some fields (completely non-IT related) it is a benefit if you have worked overseas and there is no preference towards "locals".


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

inder_s1 said:


> There are jobs for accountants but as mentioned earlier for getting the first job, it's a struggle unless you are lucky.


Thank you Inder!!! I guess its all a game of waiting and seeing!


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Great post and I am sure many people will benefit from it.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that from my experience most of the problems with getting jobs in Aus are specific for the field you work in. I see (mostly on this forum) many IT people struggle because of the "no local experience" issue, while in some fields (completely non-IT related) it is a benefit if you have worked overseas and there is no preference towards "locals".


Totally agree with you. IT jobs are less and local exp required. Other jobs like Courier service, Construction, Mining, Aged care etc. are easier but you need certificates for some of these. 

Ex: For aged care , you need certificate III in aged care . The course will cost around $1500 + and duration 3 weeks to 3 months depending on institute. Good Money though.
Ex 2: For electrician, you need to write an exam and get a certificate, but the pay is good.

One more thing a driver's license is a must for most of the jobs including IT.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well most of the IT guys here are either Business/System Analyst or with programming background.

I have Computer/Network Security background, I wonder if for Security the situation is also the same.

Has anyone tried to search for a job in Security/Network??

Or worst case how much windows system admins earn?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> well most of the IT guys here are either Business/System Analyst or with programming background.
> 
> I have Computer/Network Security background, I wonder if for Security the situation is also the same.
> 
> ...



Security/Network jobs are available and can earn between $56-78k depending on the organisation. With more experience, you get more $$.


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

inder_s1 said:


> Security/Network jobs are available and can earn between $56-78k depending on the organisation. With more experience, you get more $$.


What would be a decent salary for a family of four?


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

wow, the outlook seems quite bleak.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarav said:


> What would be a decent salary for a family of four?


you need atleast 70k to manage family of 4 which is around $4300 in hand . anything less than this is very very tight. and if you are moving to sydney add another 10k.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Danav_Singh said:


> you need atleast 70k to manage family of 4 which is around $4300 in hand . anything less than this is very very tight. and if you are moving to sydney add another 10k.


I would say for Sydney you need 2 people making 70k to comfortably manage a family of 4... And I don't mean the initial job search period, when you can survive on less, but a general life.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Good post inder. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

A different experience from my side. 

I landed in Sydney on Saturday (6th Sept), prepared 4-5 different types of resume since I work on multiple technologies, started applying on seek from Sunday evening, and did the same on Monday from 9 AM to 12:30 PM. Got couple of calls same day. Some of the consultants call within minutes of applying. 

Did the same for Tuesday as well. On Tuesday one consultant called me for a F2F meeting. In addition to this consultant, one had referred me to one company as well. 

Gave an interview on Wednesday, for one months contract. Got selected. 
In the meantime I got couple of other calls as well. But somehow I joined the one with 1 month contract as other were waiting for clients to respond on my profile. 

And from next week I joined the one with a months contract job. 

PS: I'm into Microsoft Technology, focus on server side, with dozens of certifications, awards etc. 

It depends on your skill set and experience.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> well most of the IT guys here are either Business/System Analyst or with programming background.
> 
> I have Computer/Network Security background, I wonder if for Security the situation is also the same.
> 
> ...


There is good demand for Windows admin only when you have certification, experience in multiple technologies, experience :fingerscrossed:

PS : Demand compared to Developers, analyst, HR's, testing etc


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

2013 said:


> A different experience from my side.
> 
> I landed in Sydney on Saturday (6th Sept), prepared 4-5 different types of resume since I work on multiple technologies, started applying on seek from Sunday evening, and did the same on Monday from 9 AM to 12:30 PM. Got couple of calls same day. Some of the consultants call within minutes of applying.
> 
> ...


Good to hear such positive inputs. Please do continue sharing your experiences even about the place and people.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

May I ask which certificates you have?

and how was the technical interview?

I am curious what they are asking in technical interviews in Australia...

Are they going deep? like write a very complex powershell command? 



2013 said:


> A different experience from my side.
> 
> I landed in Sydney on Saturday (6th Sept), prepared 4-5 different types of resume since I work on multiple technologies, started applying on seek from Sunday evening, and did the same on Monday from 9 AM to 12:30 PM. Got couple of calls same day. Some of the consultants call within minutes of applying.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> May I ask which certificates you have?
> 
> and how was the technical interview?
> 
> ...


Technical was a telephonic for 30 mins.. certifications. .. aprox 12 from MS n one from Cisco.. they check your knowledge, but dont go soo deep like commads n all...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the information. I would like to know the general trend for job seeking after visa grant: do you move to Australia right after grant or do you prefer to wait and to look for a job while still in your home country? Is there any chance to do at least an interview applying from abroad? Thanks for sharing. We don't know what to do as we are a family with two young children


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, I also heard similar story from a person who's been living there for last few years. He got jobless last year and still finding a decent job :/. Job situation is really tough, but still everyone says Australia is a great & a beautiful place to live.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

Can you please let us know his role and skill set example java developer

Thatway we wwould get betteruunderstanding on which roles are near saturation and which roles are in demand


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gigio said:


> Thanks for all the information. I would like to know the general trend for job seeking after visa grant: do you move to Australia right after grant or do you prefer to wait and to look for a job while still in your home country? Is there any chance to do at least an interview applying from abroad? Thanks for sharing. We don't know what to do as we are a family with two young children



Aussie recruiters would like to have a candidate in their place for proceeding further on job interviews etc, you will have only 1% of chance to get an interview call or email when you are in your home country. Hardly 3 or 4 people got jobs from their home country in this forum from 2-3 years of my stay in expat forum.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

My 2 cents:



You should be really lucky to get a job sitting your home country.

As stated earlier 98% recruiters are USELESS, apply directly on company sites. 

Family ( Couple with Young Children) are taking a huge risk to come here. Please have al least $10K with you. With shared accommodation ~$180-$260 per week ( I don't prefer this option with family) you can survive for 5-6 months.

Kindy cost will be $60 - $260/year. 1st grade $600- $1200/year etc. Depends on the school. Look for rating of the school. Ex: In the first school my daughter went to , most of the kids were bullies, teachers were grumpy and looked down upon outsiders( indirectly) and very negative environment. Moved to a better area, better school, Kids are friendly, Teachers are nice and a very positive environment with lots of activities.

If you are coming with state sponser ship visa (sub class 190), Govt. WILL NOT help you with benefits like payment when unemployed, rent assistance etc. Couple with children can benefit to some extent ..Child care, Family tax benefit etc.



It's a beautiful place means Infrastructure is in place Bus/trains/parks/public schools.

People who get into trouble are people who get drunk, who don't adapt to the culture, which is common anywhere in the world.

PM me for more details.


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

Vijay24 said:


> Aussie recruiters would like to have a candidate in their place for proceeding further on job interviews etc, you will have only 1% of chance to get an interview call or email when you are in your home country. Hardly 3 or 4 people got jobs from their home country in this forum from 2-3 years of my stay in expat forum.


I agree, getting even a response while you sit in your home country is close to impossible. Been on that tip gor 3months now. But may you please shed some light on my situation...I was granted a Recognized Graduate Visa ( Subclass 476 ) and plan to move to Aus in January, alone (no family accompanying). I am a civil engineer with just under 2yrs experience. 
Any tips you may have for me would be helpful regarding jobs, state to move to etc (my visa allows me to settle in any state)


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

dolphin32 said:


> I agree, getting even a response while you sit in your home country is close to impossible. Been on that tip gor 3months now. But may you please shed some light on my situation...I was granted a Recognized Graduate Visa ( Subclass 476 ) and plan to move to Aus in January, alone (no family accompanying). I am a civil engineer with just under 2yrs experience.
> Any tips you may have for me would be helpful regarding jobs, state to move to etc (my visa allows me to settle in any state)


Go to Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane , better for jobs than other parts in my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

The job market is Melbourne is not that great either as it used to be. 

There has been huge job losses in manufacturing and some other employers over the last 6 months here.

The entire state is heading for recession :noidea:
No Cookies | Herald Sun

Victoria also highest unemployment rate for youth :confused2:

Youth unemployment in Victoria hits 15-year high


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Something to help 

Seven skills you need to land a job in 2014


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

inder_s1 said:


> Go to Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane , better for jobs than other parts in my opinion.


Thank you Inder_s may i please have your opinion on tgis 
im from africa hey and all we get to hear out here is that the standard of living in the big cities is exorbitantly high hence maybe a lil difficult to start up and also that regional australia is ideal for construction, civil engineering, mining etc.

How far can I consider these commonly said things in my preparations.


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

dolphin32 said:


> Thank you Inder_s may i please have your opinion on tgis
> im from africa hey and all we get to hear out here is that the standard of living in the big cities is exorbitantly high hence maybe a lil difficult to start up and also that regional australia is ideal for construction, civil engineering, mining etc.
> 
> How far can I consider these commonly said things in my preparations.


What you have heard is correct. As one of the members mentioned, when moving to cities like Sydney and Melbourne add additional cost in terms of rent etc. 

Check for cities that are developing now, Ex: Perth will have more jobs in civil engineering than Sydney/Melbourne which are already established. But, mainley do your research before moving in . Calculate the cost of renting, travel, food etc. and keep enough money for a ticket back in worst case scenario.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sydney is super expensive, outer areas are cheaper compared to city. If you have 4 members in family then outer areas will be good. In case of 2 members, and even when one is working I would suggest some place near the city or your office because the money you save on rent by living in outer areas will be wasted on transportation. So plan accordingly..


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

Many recruiters post ad in seek for a single job. Atleast 4 recruiters called me for a single job.I attended one written test with the client today. I am not sure how the outcome will be. 
If you are from testing background please learn some automation. Most of the jobs ask for some programming skill.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

alaram said:


> Many recruiters post ad in seek for a single job. Atleast 4 recruiters called me for a single job.I attended one written test with the client today. I am not sure how the outcome will be.
> If you are from testing background please learn some automation. Most of the jobs ask for some programming skill.


what kind of a test it was? what did they ask? and how long it took?


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> what kind of a test it was? what did they ask? and how long it took?


It was a developer oriented test to test my knowledge in various programming skills.
I have not cleared the written interview. But I got a phone interview for another job and cleared it. I got a contract job for 2 months. I suggest to build a good resume with many certifications and basic knowledge in various technologies. This helped me.

Thanks!


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Can anyone advice What is the job situation for Network engineers, with certifications such as CCIE?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

A couple of points; it is not difficult to get jobs just because you are a newcomer. My husband's nephew who is AngloAussie returned to Oz after working in the UK for several years. It took him months to find a position in IT in Sydney (no idea what type of role!) The process is slow and competitive.
Secondly, in relation to cost of living, the common pattern in middle-class families is for one person to be working full-time and the partner at least part-time if they have young children. Childcare is expensive and many grandparents help out minding kids a day or two a week. 
Buying property in Sydney is very expensive and many people receive financial help (often substantial) from their families to enable them to enter the property market. It has always been expensive in Sydney and nothing is likely to change any time soon.
Thus middle class families work long and hard and have a hectic life. As we do not have a source of cheap labour, most people do all their own housework, cleaning etc. 
As a migrant you quite likely will not have family help with childcare and with home expenses so think carefully about how you will manage.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

depende said:


> Guys wake up! Australia as a dream country to get a better life and job is finished! As a few members already have said that it is very difficult to secure a job. Every year, more than 200,000 people immigrates to Australia and only a few % get a job so what happens with the rest? Firstly, they spend all their money with the hope to get a job! Unfortunately, after a period of 12 months they are going back to there home country. There are others that end up in cleaning jobs or driving taxi. So is that a better life? Perhaps, the infrastructure or the weather is better here but if you don't have a good job how you can enjoy it? The only that is happy is the Australia immigration because every year they earn more than $2 billions of dollars!!! What a business!!!


Hi depende, where are you currently? Is it Australia or have you left it? Seems you have suffered a lot, but it seems in this forum you are one of the most bitter one.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

depende said:


> Guys wake up!
> 
> There are others that end up in cleaning jobs or driving taxi. So is that a better life? Perhaps, the infrastructure or the weather is better here but if you don't have a good job how you can enjoy it?


I would have assumed that you would be an Indian. Whats wrong with driving a taxi or doing a cleaning job. In the end what matters is that you should be happy. If you are not happy then go back home or else you can still have a decent life as a taxi driver.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> I would have assumed that you would be an Indian. Whats wrong with driving a taxi or doing a cleaning job. In the end what matters is that you should be happy. If you are not happy then go back home or else you can still have a decent life as a taxi driver.


its not easy to land and start driving taxi very next day. you need full unrestictive licence which takes months if not years. in NSW licence should be atleast 1 year old before you can drive taxi.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Planning and execution are two different things... driving taxi / cleaning jobs might look as an option but in reality very few people can tolerate the mental agony. The whole idea of migrating to another country is to earn better/live a comfortable life in a better living conditions etc... so make sure these underlying criteria are met and your dream is fulfilled.... let you control the life and not the circumstances...... After all, the capacity to spend so much money and ability to meet educational/work requirements for the PR process, means you are talented and well-off in your current country, so make sure you beat up when you migrate into a new country... Remember you are a skilled migration...

You have a five years to make a move - So don't blow off your current situation, you have come to this standard after years of hard work, so..

1. Dont be in a hurry to move
2. Listen to others who are reporting from ground - don't shoot them down...
3. Follow/read the world economics/news, particularly Australia to get an better understanding of the situation there. See who (companies) is setting up base/investment plans, who is winning deals, what sort of deals, what skills etc....
4. Best option is for intra company transfer - so join/change companies in your home country which has business in Australia and the plan for company sponsored transfer
5. Once you know the trend/demand and the happening month, then travel for no more than month. meaning you should get a job in a month with all sort of research that went in... else come back to your Business as usual and repeat the process... 

A slow but secure transition and most importantly without losing identity in a dream....


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> its not easy to land and start driving taxi very next day. you need full unrestictive licence which takes months if not years. in NSW licence should be atleast 1 year old before you can drive taxi.


You missed my point


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

One more tip to aid you in getting a job:

Take up a volunteer job within 1-2 weeks of landing here. This has many advantages:

1. You get local experience ( Employers look at volunteer job seriously)

2. You get to understand local work culture.

3. You can get to know local people who might be working in your area of work and share their knowledge/help you.

4. You can give references of your work colleagues.

5. It will be a short duration work so it helps you to still look for a job.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

depende said:


> I'm currently in Melbourne. Before I was living 6 months in Adelaide but the job market is down, so I decided to move to Melbourne. Unfortunately, the job market here is not better. No one interview call nothing!!!


Which industry are you in? Sorry if you have already mentioned it somewhere earlier on this thread and I might have missed it. I know some of my friends they spent 9 months to land a job in Sydney. They made a move from Melbourne to Sydney. Their effort in Melbourne were not successful but in Sydney. So, you might consider moving to Sydney if you are in IT which is most probably the case as an Indian.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Bro ,
Sorry to say that I can't agree with you some of your points and views.... 

I just tel you something from my real life.... Ofcoure am living in one of the best country ( Sxxxxx) but I still feel like migration is a good choice, no matter whether I get a job in Australia or not . 
Its totally based on few things !

1) in my current country , hus and wife have to work to keep some bank balance as the income vs spending ratio is not really appreciate here . so in my life , frankly speaking , we don't have a valuable*family life from Mon to Friday as we both are working and reach home after 8 pm or even late everyday after work , employers are expecting to live in the office the whole week .so if you are a family oriented person , then you have to sacrifice your family time for job .. if you don't that then you may not have job from next day onwards....especially if we have kids then no time for them also .... Is that a life are you looking for ?



2) everybody have one life ... So I think most of the people wish to buy a car in their life time .. but here its a dream only for those ordinary people .. 

3) house are very expensive and rental also very high.. most of your earning goes to rental if you don't own a house here .. unless you have to squeeze in a bedroom with your family ....if you want to buy a house then you have to come up more than 100k upfront...

4) as a small country where we can go in your Sat or Sun? How many times we can go to shopping center per month ? 

5) in here , we may not have a retirement life..... if we want to live then we have to work ... And we can't be sik here as the medical is too expensive... Kids education are expensive too...

So there are the factors which spark me to go for this option . Of coure it's depents on individual.. but there are lot of good things here I suppose to say .. night life ..safe county .. near and clean county all are the positive side of this country ...

Its just my thought... 
Thx 









depende said:


> Guys wake up!
> 
> Australia as a dream country to get a better life and job is finished! As a few members already have said that it is very difficult to secure a job. Every year, more than 200,000 people immigrates to Australia and only a few % get a job so what happens with the rest? Firstly, they spend all their money with the hope to get a job! Unfortunately, after a period of 12 months they are going back to there home country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

So I made a quick calculation. To actually buy a house where I am living now (Currently Czech Republic), I need to have 217 salaries cash in hand (without spending anything for 217 months). You might think that over the years I will get promoted or every year my salary will rise, well thats not the case. I have been working in 2 different countries for 6 years. I have been promoted twice but I only received 1 time salary increase (yes only 1 time in 6 years). It was something around 30 AUD. So if I move to Australia I dont think the conditions will be worse than this. 

The situation in europe is not much better than Australia, I think globally the world economy is shrinking.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

You are right bro....with out taking a challenge, nobody knows whether can success or failure....






Hunter85 said:


> So I made a quick calculation. To actually buy a house where I am living now (Currently Czech Republic), I need to have 217 salaries cash in hand (without spending anything for 217 months). You might think that over the years I will get promoted or every year my salary will rise, well thats not the case. I have been working in 2 different countries for 6 years. I have been promoted twice but I only received 1 time salary increase (yes only 1 time in 6 years). It was something around 30 AUD. So if I move to Australia I dont think the conditions will be worse than this.
> 
> The situation in europe is not much better than Australia, I think globally the world economy is shrinking.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Haha...we all need to define what sucess means to each of us, which is the tough part..coz we dont know where to stop and sucess keep changing at every stage of life....


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

For all you know....for me sucess is getting a PR grant for now...not thinking beyond that for the moment given its year end and aussie economy facing headwinds while it changes direction...


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Haha...we all need to define what sucess means to each of us, which is the tough part..coz we dont know where to stop and sucess keep changing at every stage of life....


you are absolutely right, the term "success" is changing its meaning over the course of time.

For me success was to get a good university education 10 years ago. After that it changed to finding a job in my domain and after that it changed to finding a good job in my domain  and after that it changed to finding the best job (which offers work and life balance not only money or position).

I guess i will have to restart and put my target as : Finding a job in your domain


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Yes bigdaddy.... 

Luckily I have cross that border ... Don't worry your are in the corner ... 
Am prepared my mind for any kind of job .. so just waiting for the day to step there. ..


----------



## prasanth.Geetha (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for this information Inder , am sure it helps a lot for many people. 
However I need an advise on Adelaide city, can u or anyone give me some lights on this city for PR holders , am currently working on cross border taxation in INDIA . What are the ways to start searching for a job perhaps and how should we go about starting up a search, this is what the question which is tickling my brain currently. 
Please provide me some suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

depende said:


> Yesterday, I've talked to an guy that has PR. He is working in IT since 12 years and has 2 years local work experience. He got the sack 12 months ago and until now he can't get a job! Even with local experience the recruiters are telling him that he is overqualified! He has only an IT master degree of Information Technology! :jaw:
> 
> I wish you all good luck in Australia and I hope you remember my words about this beautiful country.....


Hey man, life is not fair, get over it. You are talking about all these people and yourself who are struggling a lot. Let me tell you about my friend, he got a PR, gave couple of interviews from India, one company in Sydney hired him, paid for the plane ticket and 2 weeks stay in a hotel. He is enjoying the Australian dream.

In the end its upto your skills and luck.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well there are good stories also,

I know 1 Ukrainian girl who applied for jobs overseas (software developer), scheduled 2 interviews while she was still in Ukraine, went to Melbourne the first company made an offer in 1 week, she started working there. After 1 month 2 other companies did a better offer (she was still receiving phone calls for interview even though she accepted an offer), the offers were better than her current offer so she decided to change after the trial period.

But it really depends on luck and skills


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Hi Friends,
How is the SAP job market. I am about to get a visa and move to australia and request people in Australia already to help me in letting me know the SAP development market and which city is better to find one for me to settle.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> Hey man, life is not fair, get over it. You are talking about all these people and yourself who are struggling a lot. Let me tell you about my friend, he got a PR, gave couple of interviews from India, one company in Sydney hired him, paid for the plane ticket and 2 weeks stay in a hotel. He is enjoying the Australian dream.
> 
> In the end its upto your skills and luck.


Hi 

Can you please let us know more about his profile and skill set example. Java developer


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

[

Can you please let us know more about her profile and skill set example. Java developer

QUOTE=Hunter85;5361770]well there are good stories also,

I know 1 Ukrainian girl who applied for jobs overseas (software developer), scheduled 2 interviews while she was still in Ukraine, went to Melbourne the first company made an offer in 1 week, she started working there. After 1 month 2 other companies did a better offer (she was still receiving phone calls for interview even though she accepted an offer), the offers were better than her current offer so she decided to change after the trial period.

But it really depends on luck and skills[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> [
> 
> Can you please let us know more about her profile and skill set example. Java developer
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ASP .NET and some other staff (also some C#)

According to her job application process was really professional, she had some interviews (mostly soft skill related) and than she got assignments (where she had to develop some program and document it). After her results were submitted the employer evaluated and called her for final interview where they mostly discussed about salary and benefit packet.

But keep in mind that she is a beautiful Ukranian IT girl, they are in minority and this could also helped her to get the job


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

I am going to take a plunge no matter even if i dont land with a job and spent all my earnings. I would rather look at it as see if i had gone for a long holiday in Aussie Land.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> I am going to take a plunge no matter even if i dont land with a job and spent all my earnings. I would rather look at it as see if i had gone for a long holiday in Aussie Land.


All the Best...

TIP: Keep a cool head all the time you find a way out of any situation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> All the Best...
> 
> TIP: Keep a cool head all the time you find a way out of any situation.




I have gone through a very very bad phase and what i learnt is exactly wht you wrote......


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All

I am still in Visa Queue, Just Searching guys here with Instrumentation Engineering background or with Code 233513, automation engineers. Good Luck you all.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please let us know more about his profile and skill set example. Java developer


Build and release engineer with experience in Git.


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

We have got our grant today. By tomorrow we will start our job search (Mechanical Engineer/Project Manager and Architect) and we will keep you updated! :finger crossed:


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Build and release engineer with experience in Git.


Voila, am from the same background


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

next week I will resign from my job and hopefully me and my girl friend will fly to Melbourne in January.

I started having doubts after reading so many negative feedbacks. (on the other hand my current employee is talking about promoting me in December  )


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Bro , pls try not to demotivate other people as your case may be an extra ordinary.... Atleats give them a hope rather stop their dreams ... People struggled more then a year to get this PR and you just simply break their mind by saying these words... Really painful .... I know one person who just got his pr last week already got an interview cal while he still in oversea ....
So keep your hope guys ...
" If it's for you then sure it will come to you ..."








depende said:


> Hunter it's better you stay in your country. You will suffer here a lot! But in the end it is your decision.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

depende said:


> Hunter it's better you stay in your country. You will suffer here a lot! But in the end it is your decision.
> 
> Good luck!


r u still in australia? when r u planning to go back to your country?


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,
How is the job market for database administrators. I am from Microsoft Sql Server Administration with 11+ years of experience. I am still sitting in overseas. Any inputs about the DBA job market in Australia will be appreciated.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

wish said:


> Bro , pls try not to demotivate other people as your case may be an extra ordinary.... Atleats give them a hope rather stop their dreams ... People struggled more then a year to get this PR and you just simply break their mind by saying these words... Really painful .... I know one person who just got his pr last week already got an interview cal while he still in oversea ....
> So keep your hope guys ...
> " If it's for you then sure it will come to you ..."


Hi Wish
Similar case with one of my friend, who went just to activate his visa, without leaving his current job, stayed there for a week and in second week he approached a few consulting firms and online portals, and got his job in 3 days. He is a Piping Engineer.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Wish
> Similar case with one of my friend, who went just to activate his visa, without leaving his current job, stayed there for a week and in second week he approached a few consulting firms and online portals, and got his job in 3 days. He is a Piping Engineer.


Mate, in australia there are tons of jobs for Oil & gas and mining as well. Australia is known for being resource rich country. but very few people migrate from these feilds.
most of people migrate to Australia are from IT sector and this sector is very cost compatitive so it failed to survive in Australia where labour cost is one of the highest. its impossible to run a software development company in Australia and make profits unless company is doing something which nobody else does in the world. 
I would be really surpried if your friend failed to find a job of piping engineer because that domain is in real demand.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys,

I don't want to demotivate anyone but market (for IT) is quite bad at the moment. One of my cousins came in March with family and still they are struggling quite hard. Similar situation is with a friend who had to do odd jobs. Lot of my friends have been asking me similar questions as asked in this thread viz, IT market and particular technologies, skills etc., my response to them is that be mentally prepared that there may be some struggle and not to lose hope. You should be ready to switch streams, so flexibility is must and keep learning new stuff. Participate in local meetups as well. Last but not the least, have good cash at hand that can help you survive for 1-2 months atleast.


----------



## Kumar84 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Prospects for SAP consultants*

Hi,

I request you to please give some insight on the job prospects for *SAP certified consultants* in sales and distribution.

I would be thankful for each of you inputs.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

my question is everybody is mentioning to go to social meet ups volunteer jobs to know people but where are they advertised, how can we join them?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> my question is everybody is mentioning to go to social meet ups volunteer jobs to know people but where are they advertised, how can we join them?


Go to meetup[dot]com


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Kumar84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I request you to please give some insight on the job prospects for *SAP certified consultants* in sales and distribution.
> 
> I would be thankful for each of you inputs.


Kumar,

To be frank, this question could be answered by recruiters, and I don't think you'll find such people on this forum. 

That said, you can look at advertised jobs in seek or indeed or similar portals and look at how SAP jobs are fairing in the market. Does it make sense?


----------



## dolphin32 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gigio said:


> We have got our grant today. By tomorrow we will start our job search (Mechanical Engineer/Project Manager and Architect) and we will keep you updated! :finger crossed:


Hi
Are you doing your search from within australia or outside of australia. Im also searching but from my home country outside of australia. I plan to travel to aus in jnuary and im a civil engineer. It sure would be great if we can share some ideas. I havent had much luck from here though


----------



## Gigio (Aug 19, 2014)

dolphin32 said:


> Hi
> Are you doing your search from within australia or outside of australia. Im also searching but from my home country outside of australia. I plan to travel to aus in jnuary and im a civil engineer. It sure would be great if we can share some ideas. I havent had much luck from here though


Hi. We are also offshore and we would like to move by the end of January, as in February my older girls will start pre-primary school. Our preferred destination would be Perth.
We started job hunting only yesterday night, sending resume to recruiters and answering to 10 interesting job offers.
The first good news is that many ads on seek have a direct link to the company web site. The form is quite long to fill in, but at least you know it is a "true" offer! 

:fingerscrossed: and keep updated!


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Guys,
I think this thread was started to help people who are trying to immigrate to Australia with ways to find a job rather than discouraging them. We all are aware that situations may not be that great but people immigrate having some plan in mind. I think its better if we could share or help people with what are the opportunities for different sector of people and in which region. I too am the one coming to australia very soon.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

vimalnair said:


> Guys,
> I think this thread was started to help people who are trying to immigrate to Australia with ways to find a job rather than discouraging them. We all are aware that situations may not be that great but people immigrate having some plan in mind. I think its better if we could share or help people with what are the opportunities for different sector of people and in which region. I too am the one coming to australia very soon.


I agree. Lets try to help one another. Situation may not be all that great but we have to survive


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Gigio said:


> Hi. We are also offshore and we would like to move by the end of January, as in February my older girls will start pre-primary school. Our preferred destination would be Perth.
> We started job hunting only yesterday night, sending resume to recruiters and answering to 10 interesting job offers.
> The first good news is that many ads on seek have a direct link to the company web site. The form is quite long to fill in, but at least you know it is a "true" offer!
> 
> :fingerscrossed: and keep updated!


Gigio what field are you from. Sorry cant see signatures on my handset. We are also considering Perth. Plan to be there by Jan.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

vimalnair said:


> Guys,
> I think this thread was started to help people who are trying to immigrate to Australia with ways to find a job rather than discouraging them. We all are aware that situations may not be that great but people immigrate having some plan in mind. I think its better if we could share or help people with what are the opportunities for different sector of people and in which region. I too am the one coming to australia very soon.


well said, vimal.

depende, please answer my question, if the situation is so bad, why aren't you going back to your own country ? i mean you are advising others to stay back in their countries right? sorry, i'm just trying to understand.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i was just reading interview process of 1 forum member, he had a total of 5 interviews and 1 actually took about 4 hours

what is the reason to have such a stressful and complicated process, are they hiring a CEO?


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guys,

It's simple, if you can't take it , go back as that is the best option.

If you are ready to get in here and wait for your perfect job while doing some odd jobs or any other alternatives, stay.

The reason for this thread is to make everyone aware that the way agents and media project about abundant jobs is false. Be prepared, come prepared, have patience, don't give up if you want to stay.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

inder_s1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It's simple, if you can't take it , go back as that is the best option.
> 
> ...


I posted on a slow transition strategy earlier and one of the point I had mentioned was dont shoot down the persons who are reporting from ground..

But looking at the posts here...Human Brains wants to taste/test everything before beleiving.....It takes sides - either it is negative inspite of whole world saying otherwise or overly positive when the facts are negative...

Its this human behavior that makes the money/stock market...

End of the day its your awareness that should help you decide and not a post or comment on a public forum which has no ways to validate its authenticity in its entirerity.....Bits and Pieces is what you get on both encouraging and discouraging posts....so do your home work...


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

depende said:


> Sorry I didn't see that you've asked me a question.
> Yes I'm going back to my country but first I've to earn money for my flight tickets doing odd jobs...


sorry to hear that, hope you have safe flight back home, and a successful life ahead


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> I posted on a slow transition strategy earlier and one of the point I had mentioned was dont shoot down the persons who are reporting from ground..
> 
> But looking at the posts here...Human Brains wants to taste/test everything before beleiving.....It takes sides - either it is negative inspite of whole world saying otherwise or overly positive when the facts are negative...
> 
> ...


Well said bigdaddy.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

DEAR ALL ,


I am a SOFTWARE ENGINEER (JAVA DEVELOPER), have a experience of 5 yrs in , me and my husband planning to move Melbourne July 2015.

Kindly advice the Job market for JAVA DEVELOPER.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> DEAR ALL ,
> 
> I am a SOFTWARE ENGINEER (JAVA DEVELOPER), have a experience of 5 yrs in , me and my husband planning to move Melbourne July 2015.
> 
> Kindly advice the Job market for JAVA DEVELOPER.


Right now its very dull and there is hardly any permanent jobs for developers. most of the jobs are contractual which can be anywhere between 1-6 months.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> DEAR ALL ,
> 
> I am a SOFTWARE ENGINEER (JAVA DEVELOPER), have a experience of 5 yrs in , me and my husband planning to move Melbourne July 2015.
> 
> Kindly advice the Job market for JAVA DEVELOPER.


Hi
Its been mentioned by many in this forum that Jan to Mar is more of a dynamic season as for as job market is concerned.Last quarter is kind of gloomy due to the festive and holiday season.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> Its been mentioned by many in this forum that Jan to Mar is more of a dynamic season as for as job market is concerned.Last quarter is kind of gloomy due to the festive and holiday season.


I am in melbourne since last 3 years and can clearly say this is a myth only exception is December and early january. When the economy was booming hiring happened throughout the year even in december. Remember there are very few software development companies in Australia. most of the companies have IT department who hire for a particular project as required. so development is not ongoing and that's why most of the development jobs are contractual.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I am in melbourne since last 3 years and can clearly say this is a myth only exception is December and early january. When the economy was booming hiring happened throughout the year even in december. Remember there are very few software development companies in Australia. most of the companies have IT department who hire for a particular project as required. so development is not ongoing and that's why most of the development jobs are contractual.


Thanks mate for sharing the reality.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys...
Those who are not believing on ground reality, currently nsw and victoria suspended all ict occupations from sponsoring...


----------



## CraigB (Oct 5, 2014)

In answer to the 3rd or 4th post on this thread, accounting jobs are quite easy to get. Locals will always be preferred for tax accounting jobs because they (should) know the local tax laws. But ordinary accounting jobs can be done by anyone


----------



## CraigB (Oct 5, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> i was just reading interview process of 1 forum member, he had a total of 5 interviews and 1 actually took about 4 hours
> 
> what is the reason to have such a stressful and complicated process, are they hiring a CEO?


Sounds odd


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

CraigB said:


> Sounds odd


Interview processes varies from company to company and also depends on what kind of role you're applying for.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

I want to know when the process opens back in January 2015 , would there be a change in the occupation list as well or all the occupations experiencing temporary closure will be reopened


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well if there arent enough jobs it is good that they are stopping to issue visa invitations so that the ones already have a visa will be able to find a job easier and the ones who are coming wont face longer unemployment period.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

The ground reality is known by those and only those who are there. But as for the interpretation of these events, there might be more than one...

*One *interpretation is of course, that the job market is full of unemployed IT people. Although it is quite unlikely, that this can cause a significant increase in unemployment rate. About 1,9% of Australia’s total workforce is working as an ICT professional (November 2013 data: 222800 out of 11645000 employed persons). 

Just a theoretic calculation, assuming that the share of ICT professionals is a steady 2%.

In September, 11604900 people were employed and 745500 unemployed. This means 232098 were ICT people, while the unemployment rate (not the seasonally adjusted one) is 6%. 

I did not find sectorial unemployment rates, but let’s assume it’s the same 6% across all sectors. This basically means that there are about 14910 unemployed IT people out there. Now, if I double the number of unemployed ICT people to 29820, others do not change, the number of unemployed persons increases to 760410. This means now we have 11604900 employed and 760410 unemployed, thus, the unemployment rate is 6,15%. Now you probably see, why it is unlikely, that ICT sectorial unemployment can be blamed for the increase in unemployment. (Which is by the way more or less steady, currently, with a bad outlook in the mining sector.)

Now, *another *interpretation is, that NSW and VIC do not sponsor ICT professionals, because they have been overrepresented over the past months or years. In NSW, for a start, 75% of those sponsored were either ICT or accountants.

Assuming that their need for skilled workers is in correlation with immi.gov.au’s occupation ceilings, in an ideal world, 3,4% of the prospective 190 visa migrants would have been accountants, 5,8% ICT professionals, and the rest from other professions, thus providing the state with a diversified portfolio of skilled migrants. At present, it is not diversified at all, and this trend would indeed cause a significant increase in sectorial unemployment. I think this could be the real cause.

*Third *factor for them not giving out 190-s is, that most ICT 189 visas will be heading to VIC&NSW after grant.  Another kick in the butt, so to say 

It is a fact that there is no immediate shortage of skilled ICT professionals. (Information and Telecommunications (ICT) Professions - Australia | Department of Employment - Document library) But it is projected, that, by 2018, there will be a 12,8% increase in the number of employed ICT professionals across Australia. (LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal)
The skilled migration programme is not meant to solve immediate skill shortages. As it is a lengthy process, it is incapable of doing so. Its aim is to secure that there is a constant supply of skilled workforce over the upcoming years. 

Sorry for being so legnthy, I just wanted to share my opinion on this…


regards,
m.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

this forum is full of ICT professionals....Is there any business graduate buddy?? Can you shed a light on Accountants??


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> this forum is full of ICT professionals....Is there any business graduate buddy?? Can you shed a light on Accountants??


Accountants market is worse than ICT now. even local students stopped taking up Accounting as a professional because of high unemployment rate. DIAC almost took Accountant out of SOL but then powerful Accountants body interferred and stopped DIAC because they are making huge money out of immigration. 

I can bet Accounting & ICT will gonna get removed from SOL in 2015. last chance for professionals to migrate however job senario is seriously bad now....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Accountants market is worse than ICT now. even local students stopped taking up Accounting as a professional because of high unemployment rate. DIAC almost took Accountant out of SOL but then powerful Accountants body interferred and stopped DIAC because they are making huge money out of immigration.
> 
> I can bet Accounting & ICT will gonna get removed from SOL in 2015. last chance for professionals to migrate however job senario is seriously bad now....


you are too right about the job market. For a PR holder who has got accounting job experiences only, can anybody suggest what can be done?? I don't wanna admit into University for a stupid degree for a long time i.e. 1.5 to 2 years !! ainkiller:


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Any opinions whether Software testing will reopen in January . I had already done my ACS and waiting for my IELTS result. Currently based in Sydney on 457 visa. Is there any other way out to apply for Victorian State Sponsorship


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Any opinions whether Software testing will reopen in January . I had already done my ACS and waiting for my IELTS result. Currently based in Sydney on 457 visa. Is there any other way out to apply for Victorian State Sponsorship


First i don't think ICT occupations will reopen in january.even if victoria opens up again it will be very difficult for you to bag SS because you are working in NSW. there will be heaps of questions they will throw at you. but still worth a try!! best of luck


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> First i don't think ICT occupations will reopen in january.even if victoria opens up again it will be very difficult for you to bag SS because you are working in NSW. there will be heaps of questions they will throw at you. but still worth a try!! best of luck


Hey Buddy , Actually I am travelling back to India next mont , so was planning to process the immigration from there only. I was just confirming if there are any ways my 457 visa can help me in getting a quick response or


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hey Buddy , Actually I am travelling back to India next mont , so was planning to process the immigration from there only. I was just confirming if there are any ways my 457 visa can help me in getting a quick response or


it would be a cake walk for you if you worked in Victoria on 457. they give SS in just 3 days who are working in the state on 457 for more than a year.


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Man.. This thread throws a light on harsh realities of OZ job market
I'm a Network Protocol Test Engineer with some cisco certifications
How is the job market??
How r job opportunities for Network Security Admins
Cloud computing and openstack??


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

This thread had and having gud scenario of iCT professional future life..its nice to read it......


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

yes very true ..Thanks for sharing experience


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

If it helps understand the situation here better, you may want to read this : 
Survey finds 1 in 8 Australians cannot afford to pay electricity bill - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> If it helps understand the situation here better, you may want to read this :
> Survey finds 1 in 8 Australians cannot afford to pay electricity bill - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Sacred situation to read.


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

*Civil/Structural Engineer*

Dear Member, 

Can anyone suggest me what sort of certification courses/ online courses / membership can be earned before landing to australia. I am a civil engineer with specialization in Structural Engineering.

Any Civil Engineer/Structural Engineer landed in Australia in the past 2 years can share his/her experience about job market ? What can be done beforehand to make oneself prepared before leaving his home country?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Accountants market is worse than ICT now. even local students stopped taking up Accounting as a professional because of high unemployment rate. DIAC almost took Accountant out of SOL but then powerful Accountants body interferred and stopped DIAC because they are making huge money out of immigration.


I heard/read the exactly same thing recently in news. This being an apparently un-hidden and well-spread news item, how does DIAC still manage to defend itself for keeping Accountant on SOL despite very high unemployment? I am wondering.


----------



## CraigB (Oct 5, 2014)

I am not an expert on visas. But I know firsthand that it is very easy to get an accounting job whether you have experience or not. IT jobs are obviously more difficult because a lot of the work is being outsourced, but even I jobs still exist in large numbers and are not too difficult to find if you use the correct tactics.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

depende said:


> Kettlerope do you know why? Because immigration make a lot of money too!!!


But it's just one time money which immigration dept makes. I mean, just to earn a few hundred thousand dollars, department won't manipulate the SOL needs (which is a serious business and future of a lot of people, both international and domestic, depends on it).. right?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

CraigB said:


> I am not an expert on visas. But I know firsthand that it is very easy to get an accounting job whether you have experience or not. IT jobs are obviously more difficult because a lot of the work is being outsourced, but even I jobs still exist in large numbers and are not too difficult to find if you use the correct tactics.


Hello CraigB,
You are expert in recruitment, I see. Can you advise me how to use the correct tactics to grab a job in my field after landing in Perth? I am moving to Perth coming February. I cannot reply in your "Australia Classifieds " posts as not a premium user.


----------



## bapu (Aug 24, 2014)

depende said:


> Guys wake up!
> 
> Australia as a dream country to get a better life and job is finished! As a few members already have said that it is very difficult to secure a job. Every year, more than 200,000 people immigrates to Australia and only a few % get a job so what happens with the rest? Firstly, they spend all their money with the hope to get a job! Unfortunately, after a period of 12 months they are going back to there home country.
> 
> ...



Very good point if it is true..


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Very Useful thread !!*



inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm one of the PR holders and am about to finish 1 year at Perth. Wanted to make you aware of the job situation here. My post is not to discourage anyone to come to Australia, it is to prepare you on what to expect.
> 
> ...



Thank you Inder - for sharing all of your advice !!!


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Oh My !!*



depende said:


> Just a question:
> 
> What do you would choose?
> 
> ...


hello DEPENDE

Very Valid question from you.
Feel your agony - buddy.....


Dont worry - U shall soon see the times changing at your end too....
There is always light at the end of the tunnel !!
Dont lose hope. Have the faith - GOD is GREAT ......



Its always good - at the end.
If its not good - then its not the end.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

To IT folks looking for openings, I hope the post below helps in some way.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/581561-meetups-conferences-australia.html


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I a planning to relocate to OZ in two months as i have a PR. I am from india working in an MNC as IT program manager with 15+ years of experience. I dont have local experience but worked for AU clients for 4 years or so. Would this help in job hunting? When you say most of the jobs are through reference, how does it work? Is it like gettin a reference letter from india where i worked or local folks recommending us for jobs in their company? Please suggest.
Rony.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

CraigB said:


> I am not an expert on visas. But I know firsthand that it is very easy to get an accounting job whether you have experience or not. IT jobs are obviously more difficult because a lot of the work is being outsourced, but even I jobs still exist in large numbers and are not too difficult to find if you use the correct tactics.


Dear Craig,

I hope you are fine. Please can you give me an idea of the situation of electrical Engineering jobs in Sydney and surroundings.

Regards


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

talk4good said:


> Hi,
> 
> I a planning to relocate to OZ in two months as i have a PR. I am from india working in an MNC as IT program manager with 15+ years of experience. I dont have local experience but worked for AU clients for 4 years or so. Would this help in job hunting? When you say most of the jobs are through reference, how does it work? Is it like gettin a reference letter from india where i worked or local folks recommending us for jobs in their company? Please suggest.
> Rony.


Hey Buddy,

I've been a IT PMO Head ( After being IT Program manager for years) in India and been here for a year searching for the similar role and roles related to PMgmt. ( PMO Head/Lead, Program manager, Project Manager).

There are lots of jobs advertised but after you apply you get a std. rejection mail. Come over, check it out, but make sure you have a backup as a worst case scenario.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

If you are working in such a nice position in India, then why do you want to go to Australia.. Pls dont make a mistake of resigning from your current job. If you want see australia come here for a short trip here and go back peacefully... It is reall hard to get a job here in aus for exp people like you... Sorry to say but it is the fact...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

talk4good said:


> Hi,
> 
> I a planning to relocate to OZ in two months as i have a PR. I am from india working in an MNC as IT program manager with 15+ years of experience. I dont have local experience but worked for AU clients for 4 years or so. Would this help in job hunting? When you say most of the jobs are through reference, how does it work? Is it like gettin a reference letter from india where i worked or local folks recommending us for jobs in their company? Please suggest.
> Rony.


References from India won't come much handy. If you have worked with Aussie clients best bet would be to check for any vacancies with them first. If not then seek their permission to give you a generous reference. Here reference verification is not same as India, the employers won't read your reference/appreciation letter/mail. They would straight away call your nominated references by phone (most likely) or email.

Cheers!
gaurav


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

talk4good said:


> Hi,
> 
> I a planning to relocate to OZ in two months as i have a PR. I am from india working in an MNC as IT program manager with 15+ years of experience. I dont have local experience but worked for AU clients for 4 years or so. Would this help in job hunting? When you say most of the jobs are through reference, how does it work? Is it like gettin a reference letter from india where i worked or local folks recommending us for jobs in their company? Please suggest.
> Rony.


Sorry to say this. but this place is not for IT project managers. No IT company is big enough or have that many employees to hire Program or Project manager unless you have domain knowledge of either Telecom or banking. Or if you can start your career again as Developer than yes you can try your luck but there also most of the jobs are contractual. Best of luck


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi.

I am a newbie on this forum and this is my 2nd post.

Wish to know if there are any Chemical Engineers in this Forum; those who are Australian PR holders as well as those who are in the process of obtaining one.

Would like to know more about the job market for Chemical Engineers in Australia.

As per the ANZSCO, Chemical Engineers' availability is noted only in WA & TAS states, although some new requirement seems to have cropped in NSW state as well.

Regards


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi i'm a recent Master graduate in electrical/electronic engineer. I have been in Brisbane on an internship that last for 6 month. Now, i hold a 476 visa but cannot seem to find a jobs even Kitchen hand or cleaner jobs. I am really tempted to go back home as i have been applying since June this year with no positive outcome. Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi Scardeejay,
> 
> This is the reality in Australia!!! There are no jobs! It's very sad but as long the government continues to let people in this country the problem can't be solved!!! But the problem is that the government makes billion of dollars every year with the immigrants! People like you and me spend a lot of money to immigrate but in the end we will have a lot of regrets! It's a sad story but this is the reality in Australia!


Scary !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

inder_s1 said:


> Sydney and Melbourne are IT Hubs but have become saturated. Still there is hope as some of my friends have secured the jobs there though it still took them 3-8 months.
> 
> Some things to consider while moving:
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy,

It is really helpfull.

Could you share the cost of other bills and utilities in cities like Sydney and melbourne. Also how is the public transport.

Could you please suggest the places that i should prefer to stay in the city.


----------



## kakkarpawan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Inder, I found your information very useful, I am also a bit scared before landing in Australia, but I understand it is tough, My main concern is that I will be coming as a dependent VISA of My wife which will be having a student VISA for Post graduate program for 2 years . I am having 8 years of IT exp in India with Bank of America. so same silly question how much difficulty i will be facing to get a job in Melbourne and also if I will be doing a local course from TAFE, will it increase possibilities to getting a JOB as one of my friend from Sydney did that. Thanks.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Inder, for your post. I think some of us think Australia is heaven, paradise. No, it's not, and no paradise on earth. I think what Australia offers is opportunities that my not exist in other places. And let me say, attitude, not just skills, is vital in the labour market. With a bad attitude and great aptitude, you get no where.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.eitr.com.au/downloads/1411ICT_Job_Market_Analysis_September_October_2014.pdf

ICT Jobs Market Analysis


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

louisam said:


> http://www.eitr.com.au/downloads/1411ICT_Job_Market_Analysis_September_October_2014.pdf
> 
> ICT Jobs Market Analysis


Interesting takeaway from this report is more experience you have, more difficult it will be to find an ICT job and i can confirm this trend in my work place as well.
Ideally employers look for experience somewhere between 3-6 years for mid level jobs.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Recently an IT company in India terminated employees who were between 30 and 40 years of age and have worked there for about 10 years. Company said that their profile did not match requirements. Last year another major IT company did the same. And they did it openly without hiding the facts from employees. So it is a trend which companies are following to reduce their cost and increase revenue. Retrenching persons in 7 to 12 years experience and hiring 1 to 6 experience persons.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

That proves Loyalty is not something admired these days...And the IT Co mentioned here is one of the top-tiers in India and has quite good global presence as well.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> That proves Loyalty is not something admired these days...And the IT Co mentioned here is one of the top-tiers in India and has quite good global presence as well.


sad but true..

Reminds me the famous quote:

I work for Money, if you want loyalty hire a Dog 

Neither employee is loyal nor the employer.. 

It is tough..but we need to stay focused, positive, upskill and make urself valuable.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Inder for such a valuable information.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Few tips for job hunting..

tactics and strategy to find first job in Australia


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Few tips for job hunting..
> 
> tactics and strategy to find first job in Australia


Even though it s an old post, the information still stands valid even in current scenario..

Good find..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Guys,

Need some advice here from the people who are already there in Aus and have experienced the job market situation...

I am planning to move in jun 15 by which my 02 years of PR has already gone. But then reading the job hunting experiences I am rethinking if i should delay it by another year. By then I will have my home loan almost finished and good amount of savings which in case if I had to return from AU would help. 
I know there are cases where ppl have got jobs and have settled down in 6 months or so But I would rather be Safe than Sorry..

Thanks...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi after reading this thread i felt that my situation also matches to some of the views expressed in this thread.. I too belong to ICT field. I landed with my wife and daughter in Melbourne in October-2014 with lots of dreams and expectations on 189 Skilled Independent Visa(refer to my timeline for details). I have 6+ years of experience in IT Support in India.To begin with- Initial problem faced here, specially people with families, is accommodation. No real estate agency wants to give you a rental unit or apartment without a payslip. Other way out is to move in Sharing apartments,which according to me is not a good idea specially for family people. I applied in couple of different areas in country side for accommodation i.e. about 50 km from Melbourne and surrounding suburbs. Believe me Melbourne city is quite expensive. Then by destiny after waiting and trying for about 23 days i got a rental unit for $270 per week($1174 per month). It is an old unit in an average condition. Utilities extra i.e. water,gas, electricity. Somewhat relaxed from accommodation next thing was job-For which i actually started trying while I was still offshore. I have tried all job recruitment sites-namely seek, linkedin, careerone, indeed, gumtree etc..but all in vain. I was very Depressed from IT job market.Then someone suggested me to try other odd jobs for the moment as money began vanishing In rents and utilities. So applied for the labour job with a labour hire agency.And believe me the very next day i had a job in food industry . They are paying around $22 per hour. Its now four months and i am still in that labour job. Meanwhile, there haven't been a single day when I donot apply for IT jobs. Still i am confident and heartfull of getting job in my own field i.e. IT.
My other hope was to get some help from centrelink. I visited them and they told that for 189 visa category there is no Government help for two years. I got my medicare cards made which means that there are no charges for doctors consultation but you have to pay for medicines.
My dear friends please take my post seriously. Please please donot come here without sufficient backup which according to me is $10,000 to $15,000 for people coming with families. This amount will at least give you some hope for couple of months when you are jobless. Please take my post positively. I just want to give some idea to people like me that the journey might not be very easy and comfortable. I wish no one of you have to go through the phase I have been but its good to be prepared for the worst.
On the positive side my daughter 4 years old has started going to Kinder which is free As i applied for family tax benefit and got approved for it from Centrelink.
Also i passed my driving license tests and now have an Australian Driving Liscense. But still waiting for my dream job in IT industry....


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

are you getting interviews at least? i am into support too...like 1 year experience and had 2 interviews already, just waiting for a response and applying for mre jobs. took me a solid 2 weeks of intense research,trial and error to come up with a proper resume and cover letter.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

@GurjeetSinghSajjan - what is your domain / field ins upport , curious to know ?

Presently in India & I am working as level 3 support engineer in Cisco voip / unified communications domain as well as Data networking, I like to land Sydney on May first week.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys...

I know it is very hard for ppl in IT support/ application support to get the first job in Aus as most of the jobs getting filled by networking . Shall we start a wattsapp group to network and share our views so that we may soon land in our jobs. I am interested to start the group for PR holders who are presently in Aus and looking for jobs in It app support..pls share your ph numbers
to me...all the best...


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

I have worked in India as Network Engineer for 5 + years and before that 1 year as Network Technician. I have Masters degree in Network & Protocol Design and in graduation-Bachelor of Computer Applications.
Now I am applying in IT Support and Helpdesk jobs. 
No interviews as yet.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

im here for 2 weeks now...got an interview call but the fact is you need to be damn proactive to survive..
calling stakeholders , regular followups, modifying cv etc etc


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> im here for 2 weeks now...got an interview call but the fact is you need to be damn proactive to survive..
> calling stakeholders , regular followups, modifying cv etc etc


Are you in Melbourne or Sydney. Are you from same networking domain ?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi after reading this thread i felt that my situation also matches to some of the views expressed in this thread.. I too belong to ICT field. I landed with my wife and daughter in Melbourne in October-2014 with lots of dreams and expectations on 189 Skilled Independent Visa(refer to my timeline for details). I have 6+ years of experience in IT Support in India.To begin with- Initial problem faced here, specially people with families, is accommodation.


Thanks for sharing your experience...Are you able to sustain basis the casual job you are currently working in....


I hope you soon find your dream job.


Cheers,
Ram.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Are you in Melbourne or Sydney. Are you from same networking domain ?


hi siva..m in sydney...into consulting/strategy


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> A slow but secure transition and most importantly without losing identity in a dream....


I like that advise, big daddy. Good one.


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

@Ram... Thanks a lot bro for your wishes... Ya casual job is ok...as long as you keep getting shifts in the factory.November month was awesome got regular shifts daily, December and January were a bit slower... now again gearing up in feburary...


----------



## SoLifeLike (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn, this is slightly discouraging.

I'm a solutions architect (Enterprise customers, not SP) with 10 years experience within the Network/DC/Security field. 

Technical lead experience in projects with 40M EUR budget.
Perhaps not a lot in a global context, but where I'm from that's pretty significant.
I'm also CCIE R&S certified.

Now, reading the OP it would seem to me that immigrating with my family to Australia might be a lot riskier than I initially thought.

Anyone in a similar position as mine? Where you've got merits and a good job at "home".
Really interested to hear your thoughts on this.

Was it much harder to find a job than expected?
Could I expect it to take 6 months to find a job? Afraid my expectations are far off as I was hoping to find something within 3 months in Sydney. 

:ballchain:


----------



## GurjeetSinghSajjan (Aug 9, 2013)

@SoLifeLike .. Bro what I suggest is that start applying for jobs if u have got ur grant or expected to be granted soon..Have a job in hand and then move here... Otherwise still if u want to come here without securing a job, come urself first and settle here..then once your job is settled, then call ur family ...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

if u r extremely lucky, u may get a job in a few weeks..but be prepared to wait and be mentally strong...be positive that it will be beneficial in the long run


----------



## SoLifeLike (Feb 1, 2015)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> @SoLifeLike .. Bro what I suggest is that start applying for jobs if u have got ur grant or expected to be granted soon..Have a job in hand and then move here... Otherwise still if u want to come here without securing a job, come urself first and settle here..then once your job is settled, then call ur family ...


Thanks for your input!
And yeah I think you're right on point, sounds the most reasonable.



kingcantona7 said:


> if u r extremely lucky, u may get a job in a few weeks..but be prepared to wait and be mentally strong...be positive that it will be beneficial in the long run


Appreciate your thoughts. 
Eye on the prize, got it! 
Thanks!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thats true...even im hoping so...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Few points, keep an eye on minor skiils metioned in JD like CA helpdesk, HP Service Desk etc. 
I know, if you have 9 years of exp in India, working on a service desk is just a minor thing but here, consultants reject resumes straight away. 
modify your resume for each and every job you apply for...
And hope for the best
Cheers !!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

2013 said:


> Few points, keep an eye on minor skiils metioned in JD like CA helpdesk, HP Service Desk etc.
> I know, if you have 9 years of exp in India, working on a service desk is just a minor thing but here, consultants reject resumes straight away.
> modify your resume for each and every job you apply for...
> And hope for the best
> Cheers !!


Hi 2013,

Could you elaborate your point, you mean we should mention only the primary skills ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

SoLifeLike said:


> Damn, this is slightly discouraging.
> 
> I'm a solutions architect (Enterprise customers, not SP) with 10 years experience within the Network/DC/Security field.
> 
> ...


I was really lucky to secure my job here quick but quick shouldnt sound so good because it takes time. I will give you my estimates of how recruitment goes here. This is an ideal scenario where the employer is amazed by your skills and thinks that you are the best fit for that particular position.

So here it goes.

Day 1 : Employer posts their open position on internet
Day 2 : Already 100 persons applied 
Day 15 : You might get a call from HR if you are short listed for an initial screaning interview
Day 20 : If successful you will get another call for your first (technical) interview with the hiring manager
Day 28 : If successful you will get a call from HR asking how the interview went and they will schedule a final interview
Day 35 : You will have your final interview with higher management
Day 45 : You will receive an offer
Day 60 : Your first day at work.

Unless they need someone urgently, I dont think you can do faster than this but remember, this situation is for really luckly persons.

So speed up things, you should always call the recruiter or the hiring manager by phone and they might give you a quicker response like : Yeah your CV is good we will be contacting you soon or at this stage we have better candidates.

On the other hand contract jobs recruitment (3 to 6 months) tend to go faster, my girl friend had only 1 interview and secured her 3 month contract less than 2 months (the job was advertised immediate start condition)


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi 2013,
> 
> Could you elaborate your point, you mean we should mention only the primary skills ?
> 
> ...


No, I mean along with your primary skills try to add as much as you can (and you should know it  ) from the JD provided on job portal.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hunter85 said:


> I was really lucky to secure my job here quick but quick shouldnt sound so good because it takes time. I will give you my estimates of how recruitment goes here. This is an ideal scenario where the employer is amazed by your skills and thinks that you are the best fit for that particular position.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> ...


I got my first contract job within 3 days after landing in Sydney, and second one took 2-3 weeks


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thats awesome....had my first interview last week and final round today, not sure of cracking , looking forward to more opportunities..


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all - the company that i work with is looking for 2+ years experienced s/s developer. It is a small company and the role is based in Hobart. they are looking for an entry level programmer. 

If anyone is interested, PM me. 

----------------
A minimum of 2 years' experience developing and implementing IT solutions.

Strong .NET skills.

The ability to apply passion, drive and enthusiasm to your work.

An exceptional academic record and/or work experience.

The ability to communicate and assist your fellow team mates.

Unit and functional testing skills.

An appreciation of the entire solution delivery process, from creative vision through to ongoing support.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

SoLifeLike said:


> Damn, this is slightly discouraging.
> 
> I'm a solutions architect (Enterprise customers, not SP) with 10 years experience within the Network/DC/Security field.
> 
> ...


Since you are a CCIE with experience in Network/DC/Security, you are chances are bright here... I am just CCNP with experience in the above domains plus Managed Services still i am able to see jobs on daily basis. Managed to get 2 calls from recruiters though i am not confident to getting my resume shortlisted because of the nature of job posted. 

One of my friend with a CCIE & JNCIE certifications have started to get calls directly from recruiters though he landed 1 week back.

Chances are bright so make sure your resume and Cover Letter speaks what recruiters only wants to listen. Secondly these people are "dumb" (not literally) when it comes to technical since initially it was hard for me to make them understand what experience i have. Then i realised - speak to them ONLY about your experience matching the job description, no need to give extra information that you might think will be beneficial.

Recruiters will not risk to forward your resume even if they 1% doubt in their mind. 

So be confident and stay positive!!!!!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Since you are a CCIE with experience in Network/DC/Security, you are chances are bright here... I am just CCNP with experience in the above domains plus Managed Services still i am able to see jobs on daily basis. Managed to get 2 calls from recruiters though i am not confident to getting my resume shortlisted because of the nature of job posted.
> 
> One of my friend with a CCIE & JNCIE certifications have started to get calls directly from recruiters though he landed 1 week back.
> 
> ...


Hi cb2406,

How about the scope of Cisco Unified communications / IP telephony domain jobs I can see very less openings. 

I have completed few professional certifications in Cisco. 

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

siva19 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> How about the scope of Cisco Unified communications / IP telephony domain jobs I can see very less openings.
> 
> ...


I can't really comment on the scope here because am not aware about ur field but while searching i have seen jobs requiring voice engineers. I feel there is good demand for VOIP. You may need to tweak keywords while searching in Seek - try "network" "voice" etc...

below is one of the job posting that i have seen... just search for keywords.

Senior Network Voice Engineer (Cisco) Job in Melbourne - SEEK

Hope that helps


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> thats awesome....had my first interview last week and final round today, not sure of cracking , looking forward to more opportunities..


Happy to hear that you had interview calls. Can you please share your experience.

1. how big was the company
2. was it for ur current skill sets.
3. how many steps were involved.

Regards

Vijay


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey can anybody tell me hows the job market in Melbourne for android developers with 7 year of experience? planning to land in june this year..any help appreciated.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

ok just wanted to share smthg guys. 1 month im on the job hunt, got a few interviews but heck, it was cut throat. 25-30 other applicants with like 40 years experience for a desktop job. Ive been applying for other jobs too and im on the way to getting interviewed by a big bank. nthg to do with IT ( im not a full on programmer so im kinda flexible and open to anything).

It is pretty challenging to get smthg which would be an exact match to what you did back home ( was an application support analyst). a friend advised me, get a foot in the door, the other opportunities will follow. nthg like building a network in a corporate environment. Make sure you do have some transferable skills and you can clearly communicate it on your resume. HR people dont look at what your hobbies are, they need the information on how you can do the job within 30 secs of scanning your resume and barely make it to the 3rd page. anything extra will be asked at the interview. 
Recruiters: they will call you at 8.30 am. when you are fast asleep. guess what. you have 30 secs to sell youself while u r barely awake. -.-'
Also, unless you are very highly qualified, prepare to compete against a lot of people. seek some internal referals at all cost! 
more importantly be patient..every call, every missed interview is an opportunity to learn. We all find smart people around here who got jobs easily, either with luck or simply because they are good at what they do  id say there are opportunities for wahtever you choose to do here, but the competition is insane and it will only get tougher. so take your luck, dont be afraid to get on odd jobs but make sure you get out of it. some mates who studied engineering/IT/accounting are still working at hungry jacks after 2 years because they wouldnt step out of that comfort zone or gave up too easily. its a tough life here for new starters but its part of the journey.

cheers and forgive the typo.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

blak3 said:


> ok just wanted to share smthg guys. 1 month im on the job hunt, got a few interviews but heck, it was cut throat. 25-30 other applicants with like 40 years experience for a desktop job. Ive been applying for other jobs too and im on the way to getting interviewed by a big bank. nthg to do with IT ( im not a full on programmer so im kinda flexible and open to anything).
> 
> It is pretty challenging to get smthg which would be an exact match to what you did back home ( was an application support analyst). a friend advised me, get a foot in the door, the other opportunities will follow. nthg like building a network in a corporate environment. Make sure you do have some transferable skills and you can clearly communicate it on your resume. HR people dont look at what your hobbies are, they need the information on how you can do the job within 30 secs of scanning your resume and barely make it to the 3rd page. anything extra will be asked at the interview.
> Recruiters: they will call you at 8.30 am. when you are fast asleep. guess what. you have 30 secs to sell youself while u r barely awake. -.-'
> ...


Are you a domestic fresh graduate? Left-hand side of your post says 
"Originally from Australia"


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

ahh noo im not from oz


----------



## bala2705 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoannaAch said:


> Great post and I am sure many people will benefit from it.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that from my experience most of the problems with getting jobs in Aus are specific for the field you work in. I see (mostly on this forum) many IT people struggle because of the "no local experience" issue, while in some fields (completely non-IT related) it is a benefit if you have worked overseas and there is no preference towards "locals".


Hi,

What about manufacturing jobs? is the situation similar or we can get jobs in this sector? I am looking for southern Australia...

regards


----------



## techieinaus (Mar 14, 2014)

people..anyone looking for job..apply here asap.http://m.seek.com.au/job/28205427...or pm me..i will be able to guide..today's the last day


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a query....

Lately I applied for a couple of BA jobs....however during the process recruiter had come back to me asking to modify the cv for BA role.

My current role is a mix of analyst and sr developer roles and accordingly I had mentioned in my cv. However I am still unsure if I should mention only the BA role specifics as I have not worked on the full spectrum of responsibilities for this role.


----------



## beawart (Mar 5, 2015)

applyoz said:


> Hi all - the company that i work with is looking for 2+ years experienced s/s developer. It is a small company and the role is based in Hobart. they are looking for an entry level programmer.
> 
> If anyone is interested, PM me.
> 
> ...



Hi ApplyOz, can you please tell me if this opportunity is still available. If yes i am interested to apply for it. Thanks


----------



## raja123 (Mar 11, 2015)

HI, I am in the process of applying for Aus visa. However I have heard from some of my friends & read through this blog that securing a IT job in managerial position is next to impossible. Is that correct. I am looking for service delivery manager roles & I have relevant experience (10+years). Will it be a wild goose chase if i try for similar roles in Aus.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

raja123 said:


> HI, I am in the process of applying for Aus visa. However I have heard from some of my friends & read through this blog that securing a IT job in managerial position is next to impossible. Is that correct. I am looking for service delivery manager roles & I have relevant experience (10+years). Will it be a wild goose chase if i try for similar roles in Aus.


Yes...nxt to impossible

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> @SoLifeLike .. Bro what I suggest is that start applying for jobs if u have got ur grant or expected to be granted soon..Have a job in hand and then move here... Otherwise still if u want to come here without securing a job, come urself first and settle here..then once your job is settled, then call ur family ...


I've heard that it is next to impossible to get a job offer before landing in Oz. Is that true? 

For someone already settled in home country, it is a big risk to quit job and go job hunting in Oz. Any comments?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

it is a risk but totally worth it. i am signing a contract tomorrow with a big company. its not a top level job but they asked me for my work permit before anything else. it has been the case in a few interviews where the first hurdle was actually the visa status and not the qualifications or skills. that said..quite a few people landed jobs from overseas with their niche skills.  id say it will differ from person to person.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

blak3 said:


> it is a risk but totally worth it. i am signing a contract tomorrow with a big company. its not a top level job but they asked me for my work permit before anything else. it has been the case in a few interviews where the first hurdle was actually the visa status and not the qualifications or skills. that said..quite a few people landed jobs from overseas with their niche skills.  id say it will differ from person to person.


How long did it take you to secure a job?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i would say around 1-1.5 months.. i had a lot of calls from recruiters in the last 2 months..i am just bad on the phone i guess..nthg materialised. breakthrough came last week when i was called for an interview for a support analyst job at a company where i used to be a waiter when i was studying.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

@blak3
Are you originally an Australian?

Or a immigrant like us all?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

immigrant


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i would say around 1-1.5 months.. i had a lot of calls from recruiters in the last 2 months..i am just bad on the phone i guess..nthg materialised. breakthrough came last week when i was called for an interview for a support analyst job at a company where i used to be a waiter when i was studying.


Oh, and this also supports the often stated, that most jobs are filled by networking. Good to know, thank you! And good luck with your new aussie life!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

what is the best time of the year to move to Sydney or Melbourne? 



inder_s1 said:


> Sydney and Melbourne are IT Hubs but have become saturated. Still there is hope as some of my friends have secured the jobs there though it still took them 3-8 months.
> 
> Some things to consider while moving:
> 
> ...


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> what is the best time of the year to move to Sydney or Melbourne?


jobs are advertised as per the demand..not the 'season'..it goes down in december..the rest is all usual business.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> what is the best time of the year to move to Sydney or Melbourne?


Either look for job in jan onwards or june onwards...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Either look for job in jan onwards or june onwards...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



Any specific reasons for January and June??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Analyst23 said:


> Any specific reasons for January and June??


This is when mkt opens up.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Alhamdulillah, I have landed in Melbourne today and have to search for telecom job...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> This is when mkt opens up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


This is a big myth....market remains same throughout the year only exception is december....


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> This is a big myth....market remains same throughout the year only exception is december....


Dear Danav

What do u mean by saying only exeption is december??? Please elaborate.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Danav
> 
> What do u mean by saying only exeption is december??? Please elaborate.
> 
> ...


From December to mid of Jan, its a holiday season in Australia and almost all companies won't work during that time, that's why it is low in that season


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

GurjeetSinghSajjan said:


> Hi after reading this thread i felt that my situation also matches to some of the views expressed in this thread.. I too belong to ICT field. I landed with my wife and daughter in Melbourne in October-2014 with lots of dreams and expectations on 189 Skilled Independent Visa(refer to my timeline for details). I have 6+ years of experience in IT Support in India.To begin with- Initial problem faced here, specially people with families, is accommodation. No real estate agency wants to give you a rental unit or apartment without a payslip. Other way out is to move in Sharing apartments,which according to me is not a good idea specially for family people. I applied in couple of different areas in country side for accommodation i.e. about 50 km from Melbourne and surrounding suburbs. Believe me Melbourne city is quite expensive. Then by destiny after waiting and trying for about 23 days i got a rental unit for $270 per week($1174 per month). It is an old unit in an average condition. Utilities extra i.e. water,gas, electricity. Somewhat relaxed from accommodation next thing was job-For which i actually started trying while I was still offshore. I have tried all job recruitment sites-namely seek, linkedin, careerone, indeed, gumtree etc..but all in vain. I was very Depressed from IT job market.Then someone suggested me to try other odd jobs for the moment as money began vanishing In rents and utilities. So applied for the labour job with a labour hire agency.And believe me the very next day i had a job in food industry . They are paying around $22 per hour. Its now four months and i am still in that labour job. Meanwhile, there haven't been a single day when I donot apply for IT jobs. Still i am confident and heartfull of getting job in my own field i.e. IT.
> My other hope was to get some help from centrelink. I visited them and they told that for 189 visa category there is no Government help for two years. I got my medicare cards made which means that there are no charges for doctors consultation but you have to pay for medicines.
> My dear friends please take my post seriously. Please please donot come here without sufficient backup which according to me is $10,000 to $15,000 for people coming with families. This amount will at least give you some hope for couple of months when you are jobless. Please take my post positively. I just want to give some idea to people like me that the journey might not be very easy and comfortable. I wish no one of you have to go through the phase I have been but its good to be prepared for the worst.
> On the positive side my daughter 4 years old has started going to Kinder which is free As i applied for family tax benefit and got approved for it from Centrelink.
> Also i passed my driving license tests and now have an Australian Driving Liscense. But still waiting for my dream job in IT industry....



Dear Gurjeet

I am Manzoor from Bangladesh. Your life in Melbourne somehow matched with me, don't how ? I have also worked as an IT support Officer in different multicultural Organization in Bangladesh for 13 years ,now working as an IT support officer in Melbourne. I got my job after 3 months I have landed as an immigrant in Australia. Can you send me your resume to my email address? Don't know how far I can help you but I will try my best to provide some tips which can help you to get an IT Job.

Thanks

Manzoor


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

If someone here knows about vacancies in telecom operators/vendors/subcontractors, please do let me know. I am searching for one in Melbourne... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone here working in environmental management discipline? Specially in oil & gas sector.

I would be interested to talk and discuss few points. Let me know, if anyone interested.

Thanks


----------



## Janardhan (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

Can anyone tell me the job market in manufacturing ? . I am planning for a masters degree in advanced manufacturing technology from Swinburne university of technology.


----------



## deeps03 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks inder.. this is very informative

Any idea about jobs in training and development? ?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

blak3 said:


> ..... that said..quite a few people landed jobs from overseas with their niche skills.  .....


Can you please elaborate about the niche skills you mentioned, like which skills and amount of experience.


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, Can someone shed more light on ICT business analyst job market in Melbourne? Im having 9yrs of experience in BFSI domain as Business Analyst all with MNC top 5 banks. I want to know whether it would be a wise decision to leave 6 digit monthly salary and migrate to australia. Status - I have initiated the ACS assessment amd Ielts scheduled for jul. Appreciate your guidance and support. Thanks, Saurabh


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello

I would be getting my 189 Visa soon (waiting for grant). I would like to know what good business opportunities in Australia are possible. Though I am an engineer by profession, I would like to diversify into some business when I move to Australia. Does anyone know how the motel business is in Australia? I can invest up to AUD 400,000. I saw quite a few motels up for sale at this price range. They claim a good sale and net profit. Though I have not run a motel so far, it seems like an interesting opportunity.

Could anyone suggest some other good business opportunities as well in Australia for the above sum?

Many Thanks


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

blak3 said:


> are you getting interviews at least? i am into support too...like 1 year experience and had 2 interviews already, just waiting for a response and applying for mre jobs. took me a solid 2 weeks of intense research,trial and error to come up with a proper resume and cover letter.


Hi Blak,

My husband has same skillset as yours, can you please share your cover letter and reume format.

It will be of great help!

Thanks in advance


----------



## vinug.nair (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi ,

Can you please confirm about banking jobs....iam having 11 yrs of expeirience in banking

have applied for PR


----------

